# severum and turtle?



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

are turtles and severums compatible in the same tank? i have one gold severum in a 55 gallon tank and *** seen people with turtle tanks and i think it would be cool to have. i just cant find anything on whether they're compatible or not.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no expert on turtles, but from what i am told, they are filthy. the water wuality will probly not be sufficient for fish to live. i have also been told that turtles will eat fish. if u were gonna attempt this, then i would say u probly need a bigger tank than a 55.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

All turtles are opportunistic feeders, even those who become largely herbivorous when adults. Things could be going fine for quite awhile, but then the turtle finally gets ahold and then the fish is toast.

I had native sunfish with turtles in a 125. They are tough customers. Very aggressive, especially the Green Sunfish. My turtles eventually got him after a year.

Keep in mind as well that turtles require an area to haul out and bask beneath a warm light source such as incandescent and UV. This requires you to drop the water level.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Before I got into cichlids, I was a big reptile guy and have had quite a few different species of aquatic turtles. Simply put, if your focus is on fish, turtles do not make good tank mates. As Iggy said, they are opportunistic feeders and will most likely eventually eat the fish, or just constantly harass them.

If you really want a turtle I'd suggest doing some research and setting up it's own tank. You could then throw in some cheaper fish.. ones that you won't be upset about when they come up missing or lamed.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

Alright thanks guys. yea i may set up a 29 gallon i have in storage for it. sounds like a fun project


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If you do end up setting up the 29gal for a turtle, choose the species wisely. Not many will live comfortably in that size tank.. I'd recommend a species of Mud or Musk.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's a video that mentions some aquatic turtles that stay small.


----------

